# Moving out but right down the street.



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

I have probably posted several times on the same situation. I cannot get around the fact that I still love her and always will. We have 2 kids which makes this even harder. The sad thing is we can get along great and have great conversation but she just has serious issues with going any deeper than that. A life with a wall. 

We were seeing a MC for several months. I stopped going about 5mo ago because there was no point. We talk, she does not change, we don't talk at home. Just stupid. 

She finally went and found a place to rent and everything out of her mouth is WE ARE DONE! There is no talk of trial separation, etc. It is just over. However, of all places, she moves right down the block. I can walk over there. I know finding cheap rentals are hard here and she says it is mostly to help the kids adjust. 

Still, I guess I have to wonder. 

Is there going to be any way to determine if this is truly over than just going our different ways? She has scheduled movers so I am not involved, removed pictures of us from the home, told our MC that she feels great and can't wait. Even expedited the move up 1 week. 

I have no intention of chasing her out the door but I feel a little lost right now if I should work hard on myself and wait or just move on and try dating and such?


----------



## Sammy64 (Oct 28, 2013)

My STBXW did the same thing. I owned the house before so she picked up and moved 2 blockls down the street and still b!tchEs about how close we are when it was her that moved out.


----------



## Stretch (Dec 12, 2012)

Sorry you are dealing with this.

Conventional wisdom here is to work on yourself. Being needy or chasing rarely if ever works. The WAS has to realize you are moving on and what she is about to lose.

One other tidbit of advice. Take the hard time to set the rules of a separation. Taking care of the kids is number one, finances so you are not funding the single life and what are the rules for dating.

In my situation, I told my WAS that she should see other people if I could not make her happy. With the rules in place, I started seeing someone as did she. Fourteen months later she wanted to reconcile but I had already moved on. I am torn from this but I was up front at the beginning.

Make sure she knows that there is very little chance of going back once other people are involved.

Be strong, start moving to your future, whatever it will be,
Stretch


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

bobsmith said:


> Still, I guess I have to wonder.


About what? That you'll be spying on one another? Down the block might as well be another state if you want it to.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

I used to sit for a lot of kids of divorced parents in the late 70's and early 80's. I lived in a big apartment complex, as did the kids I sat for and their respective parents. It really does work quite well for the kids. You will adjust. 

I also know couples who are divorced and have children together and still consider themselves family of sorts. 

If you can have a decent convo together and have been through counseling and are okay with your coparenting and live close by you are well ahead of the game.

Relax and be grateful your new life isn't much much much more complicated by geography and other hassles of divorce.


----------

